# Hedgie Illustrations By Me!



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm trying to get back into drawing, and then digitizing my work, and since my recent muse has been of a hedgehog-like persuasion, that's what I've got to show you all ^_^

Not completely done yet, but I'm so proud of it anyway!

[attachment=0:1zxk3v0o]Hedgie1.jpg[/attachment:1zxk3v0o]

More to come 

~Katie


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Very cute! I wish I had artistic talent!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Good for you! That drawing is great, far better than anything I'm capable of. I know my hedgie is just like that - nose in the air sniffing around!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you ^_^

It was inspired by one of my hanging hedgie ornaments I snagged from a local department store.

Here it is with some texture and shadowing, finished!

[attachment=0:1953jtth]Hedgie1_textured_small.jpg[/attachment:1953jtth]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's very cute! 6ood job


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

very cute!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

.....Annnnnnd here's the second one I made today!

[attachment=0:uh0r8kt7]Hedgie2_textured.jpg[/attachment:uh0r8kt7]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I really like this one too!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Those are darling!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I was thinking of trying to sell them as prints, or get up a whole calendar of them and sell it, with the proceeds going to the HWS to provide for hedgies in need.

Since my life was changed by a prickly little pog, they've become so fascinating to me and inspired more than a few works of art.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I like the idea of cards, personally. I think a mixed set of cards would be a lovely idea. Perhaps you could even get in contact with the HWS & see if they would like to add them to their shop. (?)


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Oooh, that would tickle me so much! ^_^ I might see if I can get in touch with someone over there about them once I have a few more to show (thinking of some winter designs now actually).

It's reccomended to new designers out of school to work with non-profits for exposure and portfolio work, and the HWS was my first pick because I'm in love with a little guy the size of a softball and spikey all over ^_^

~Katie


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great job! They have a very whimsical charm to them that I love


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

You did a really great job! I love the idea of cards and/or calendars! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone! ^_^

I finished sketching my winter designs yesterday, so they'll be up here soon!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very nice!  I can draw stick figures and that's about it! :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Two of my winter designs:

[attachment=1:2q7pv708]WinterHedgie1_textured_small.jpg[/attachment:2q7pv708]

[attachment=0:2q7pv708]WinterHedgie2_small.jpg[/attachment:2q7pv708]

I have one more to scan in and color, it's kinda big but the details are gorgeous ^_^

~Katie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the one balancing the snowflake on his nose. So sweet!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Oh those are so adorable!!!! I wish I could draw. lol


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

These are so cute! I love them! (probably the second one the most, with the hedgie in the circle)


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I'm having such a good time creating these ^_^


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*Winter Hedgie Love*

This is the last in the trio of winter images I did a little while back. This one had the most detail and thus took a little longer to come together but it was well worth the extra time and effort!

[attachment=0:1vzueewl]WinterHedgies3_done.jpg[/attachment:1vzueewl]


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, that's so cute, definitely worth the extra time and effort! :mrgreen:


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!!! could I buy that print or something from you?!?!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Sure ^_^ Let me double-tap what kinds of paper/framing combos I have to work with and I'll post it under the For Sale section and link it back here.

PS: You totally just made my day! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Got it up!

It makes such an adorable poster ^_^

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=8172&p=69288

~Katie


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I will order one probably within the week!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

They are fantastic images! I love the hedgie with snowflake one.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you!  

Hedgies are very inspirational creatures. All prickly on the outside, but with little hearts of gold ^_^


----------

